# Hashi and graves together



## den_seven (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi all,
Am new to the forum. I have read with interest that some members have the antibodies for hashi's and graves. But that this is quite rare....I wonder is it more common that we think as my endo thought I was a "rare case" too as I have antibodies for both.

Would also appreciate if anyone can post their antibody lab results for comparasion.....just the antibodies....thanks! Finally, has anyone managed to reduce their antibody levels? My understanding is that once you have them, it is for life...

Thanks, Den

My antibodies are:

*TSI*: 3.92 (REF > 2 positive)

*Anti Tg *: 22,723 (REF < 60 )

*TPO*: 14,757.8 (REF < 60 )


----------

